# Mini T Shocks - HELP



## t3rules (Mar 27, 1999)

Ok - another mini t question

I am having tremedous problems getting the shocks done right on the mini t (the oil filled team shocks)

can anyone explain the correct way to do this to me? I thought I followed the directions - but OMG I hate these things


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

somewhere on associated website under tips there is a shock building guide


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

t3rules said:


> Ok - another mini t question
> 
> I am having tremedous problems getting the shocks done right on the mini t (the oil filled team shocks)
> 
> can anyone explain the correct way to do this to me? I thought I followed the directions - but OMG I hate these things


ROFL! the love of the oil shocks is passed on from generation, to generation. 

The things leak, dont they? one way to stop them from leaking, and the way I stop them, is use a thread sealer by permatex. go to your AUTO PARTS store (pep boys, autozone, etc) and pick up the stuff.. it is in a white tube with the #14A. Its called Thread sealer with teflon. 
You take the stuff and put it on the threads of the cap/plug. it wirks wonders!!

-Tone


----------



## t3rules (Mar 27, 1999)

mine aren't leaking - the thread sealer is a good idea, but I need to know how to get them to rebound correctly

Its been 6 years since I was into RC, and back then I raced AE trucks and buggies........so the shock are different.

someone please help


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

t3rules said:


> mine aren't leaking - the thread sealer is a good idea, but I need to know how to get them to rebound correctly
> 
> 
> Its been 6 years since I was into RC, and back then I raced AE trucks and buggies........so the shock are different.
> ...


ahhh, ok... i am sorry! i dont think i can help too much then. i think they did an article in RCCA in the latest issue on shocks....

-Tone


----------



## Metal (Mar 6, 2004)

1) Fill the shockbody full.
2) Bleed all air out from shock body by moving the piston and shaft up and down.
3) Fill the shock cap about half full with desired shock oil.
4) Finally, Move shock piston all the way to the top of the body but not so far that its out of the oil you previously put in the body. The oil will be convexed or slightly bulging over the top (slightly). Quickly take the half full shock cap and thread it on the body trying to lose the least amount of oil from both the cap and the body.
5) Once everything is together the shock shaft when fully compressed should rebound to its fulliest extent very slowly. If it rapidly extends out it means that you have to much oil in the shock. Being that these are Losi shocks I am not sure on how full to fill the cap during assembly. On AE brand shocks you fill to where the threaded portion of the cap is.

Hope this helps you out,
Brian


----------



## t3rules (Mar 27, 1999)

ok - these are losi mini shocks, so the threads are at the bottom instead of the top - it sounds like to me, you are talking about AE shocks. But I'll give that a try tonight and see if it works.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Holding the shock upright, slowly fill the body with oil until it comes up the bottom of the threads in the body. Next screw the cartridge/shaft into the body until you it bottoms out. Unthread the cartridge a quarter of a turn and holding the shock at about a 45 degree angle. Slowly push the shaft all the way in until it bottoms out. While still holding the shaft in, tighten the cartridge finger tight. Wipe the shock of excess oil and finish tightening the cartridge by turning it another 1/8th of a turn.


----------

